

Apache CouchDB 0.9 has been released - febeling
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/couchdb-user/200903.mbox/%3c20090331130550.GA29583@tumbolia.org%3e

======
old-gregg
Can anyone point me to a good technical review/discussion which is favorable
to CouchDB? I've spent a lot of time reading their documentation and I didn't
"get it". I am afraid I'm not smart enough to understand why running your
queries in a form of two JavaScript functions can be faster or more convenient
than mighty SQL.

Frankly, I am also not into "distributed" thing either since I haven't seen a
startup (with my own eyes) that had such insane load requirements $1K MySQL
hardware couldn't easily handle.

However, I realize that authors didn't spend all that time implementing
something without a real need for, I just haven't discovered it yet - most of
CouchDB stuff I was able to find was mostly tutorials, docs, etc but I wish I
could find a systems architect blog post titled "How CouchDB saved our ass".

~~~
charlesju
Here is the simple answer:

SQL does not scale out to multiple databases easily, CloudDB does.

And I know many startups where the above is not true, in fact, any successful
startup hits a major bottleneck when they have to distribute MySQL. It's not a
function of money, it's a function of the time and expertise to implement
sharding well.

~~~
jawngee
We are using couchdb on massify.com for an upcoming product.

The replication is handy, but in the end you'll end up sharding in the app
layer, because afaik it doesn't add anything in that regard. We are a long
ways off from dealing with that though, so I honestly don't know much about it
other than setting up replication which is easy as pie.

~~~
charlesju
If you still have to shard with Cloud DB, then yes, Cloud DB is completely
useless. But in theory, Cloud DB should be able to take care of sharding for
you, and if it can, that'd make it much better than MySQL.

------
coconutrandom
Hmmm, if only there was a database-as-a-service provider for CouchDB. I, for
one, would subscribe to our distributed, document based overlords.

~~~
geuis
So you're thinking of a database-in-the-cloud concept?

~~~
coconutrandom
Specifically CouchDB. Not SimpleDB or Google's Big Table. I've played with
CouchDB and Python and I like it but it's overkill for my tiny just for fun
projects, but if it turned out more cost effective to host in-house in the
future, not having the lock-in is super attractive.

~~~
Tichy
If CouchDB is overkill, how simple are your projects? I thought CouchDB is
supposed to be as simple as it gets?

~~~
coconutrandom
to clarify: too simple to justify upgrading my host and installing when mysql
is a button push away.

------
fizx
Please tell me that this release of CouchDB isn't slllloooowwwww. Like 2-3
orders of magnitude slower than MySQL that it's been.

